# Suche: Wago 288 853 - 8 Kanal Schnittstellenmodul



## Rynem (21 März 2019)

Hallo liebe Forumuser,


ich bin auf der Suche nach diesem Artikel mit der Nummer 288 853. Das ist ein 8 Kanaliges Schnittstellenmodul. 
Ich möchte gerne eine SPS Übungsstation Aufbauen bei uns in der Firma und habe mal solche Module gesehen. 

Siehe dazu Bild unten. Vielleicht kennt auch jemand etwas vergleichbares. 





Ich bedanke mich im voraus!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Rynem


----------



## .:WAGO::014796:. (21 März 2019)

Hallo Rynem,

das Produkt ist bei WAGO verfügbar, kann allerdings nicht auf der Homepage gefunden werden.
Am Besten direkt im Vertrieb anfragen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

